
How to make epic pancakes with a Japanese rice cooker (2014) - Tomte
http://en.rocketnews24.com/2014/06/14/how-to-make-epic-pancakes-with-your-japanese-rice-cooker/
======
barbegal
A cool idea. If you're more pressed for time then use a microwave
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/syrupspongewithprope_4983](https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/syrupspongewithprope_4983)

------
elliottcarlson
Reminds me of a Dutch Baby (though it collapses)

[https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/6648-dutch-
baby](https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/6648-dutch-baby)

~~~
kbouck
another recipe:

[https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/perfectly-puffy-
dutch-b...](https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/perfectly-puffy-dutch-baby-
pancake)

------
dzhiurgis
Does it work with the simple Chinese rice makers (rice cooks in about 15
mins)?

Big problem I see with this approach tho is crust-to-dough ratio. All the
flavour is in the crust. Same with cooking incredibly thick steaks in sous-
vide - at some point you just start just eating rare meat.

~~~
darkarmani
> Same with cooking incredibly thick steaks in sous-vide - at some point you
> just start just eating rare meat.

You mean the opposite. If you were to grill at high heat, you would be mostly
eating raw meat. With sous-vide, the temperature is the same throughout the
entire piece of meat.

~~~
dzhiurgis
Yep it cooks thru consistently, no doubt about it.

The problem is a bit like cooking a huge ham. There's some flavour on outside
due to Maillard reaction, but rest is a bit boring.

Also, it's possible to overcook steak after sous-vide. Placing steak into ice
bath after sous-vide before sear helps a little bit!

------
WheelsAtLarge
This is more like a pancake cake. I like the individual thin ones better. But
it's an interesting hack none the less.

------
sharkmerry
i know what im making tomorrow morning...

i have a cheaper rice cooker that isnt "non-stick" like the one pictured. May
have to mix separately and then spray the pan.

Anyone made these like this before? Any tips, hints to look out for?

~~~
mattmoose21
I haven't made this before but I do make quite a few pancakes. Don't over mix
your batter. Also if you are making homemade pancake batter I usually make
mine the night before.

~~~
sharkmerry
> Also if you are making homemade pancake batter I usually make mine the night
> before.

Do you add extra baking powder or anything? I believe BP will slowly lose
potency just not sure how fast

~~~
jfengel
It shouldn't require much. Most commercial baking powder is double-acting,
which has a component that doesn't react until it gets hot. A bit of
research[1] suggests that for most brands it's the high-temperature component
doing most of the (ahem) heavy lifting.

If so, add 10% extra, which is just a pinch for most recipes. Or accept a very
slightly lower pancake. (Personally, I like to substitute yeast for overnight
recipes.)

[1] [https://www.clabbergirl.com/faqs/](https://www.clabbergirl.com/faqs/)

------
davee5
Once you are making your pancakes in a full mold, with no pan to speak of, you
should revise your nomenclature: you are now making cake. (Deliciously light
steamed eggy cake, sure, but not a pancake.)

I've made similar souffle / jiggly "pancakes" using ring molds on a lidded
pan. This replicates the technique that was popularized in Japan. Of the
recipes I've tried, this one is the simplest and had the results closest to
what I saw and ate on my travels - [https://kirbiecravings.com/japanese-
souffle-pancakes/](https://kirbiecravings.com/japanese-souffle-pancakes/)

